

Perils of Convenience – In Technology, In Life  - bryang
http://www.bryanmgreen.com/perils-of-convenience-in-technology-in-life/

======
tawgx
A vey interesting post. I'm actually excited about the ability to pa by mail
and in general paying for things online in a more convenient way than having
to create accounts at all these web sites and then having to fill my personal
and payment details. Having said that, I do agree with the author that indeed
we are moving (albeit sometimes too slowly to realize) into a more passive
state of existence where more is done for us and we sometime loss some of the
subtle qualities of human connections. Having siad that - what can you do?
progress is progress and while we might feel sentimental sometime we have no
option or alternative but to adapt ourselves to it.

~~~
bryang
thanks for commenting!

I must admit I am rather excited for Google Wallet in GMail as well. Paypal
frustrates me at times.

And yes - progress is progress and all we can do is be aware of what the
changes are around us. That way, we'll have a better chance at avoiding wasted
movement.

